# UP 2906 Fall Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

UP 2906 was demoted to freight work on a nice fall day.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics Jerry thanks for sharing. Guess the snow has left for a day or two. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No snow yet RJ, WINDY as heck though.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry 

What is the purpose of the tape on the nose and pilot? Unscheduled field repairs? Loco looks terrific.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It was metal decoration on the original. I replicated it with the metal duct tape.


----------

